# Where to buy tree stumps?



## grafx (Nov 13, 2010)

Anyone know a place in york region that would have tree stumps, safe to put into a cichlid tank.

something like this. Thanks, tried big als and petsmart and they got nothing, just plastic stuff and branch type stuff


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

You might try calling landscaping companies.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*stumps*

i saw a add on kijjii where a guy had tonnes of driftwood for sale he wanted to sell the whole lot but was willing to part out i will see if i can find the add , also a good time to go for a walk in the ravines no snow yet u may be able to find a nice piece 
tom
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-oth...-shapes-origins-and-prices-W0QQAdIdZ244460633


----------



## PanzerFodder (Oct 15, 2010)

Don't know if this place my have something suitable for your tank, give them a call and see what they have got.
http://urbantreesalvage.com/

Cheer's...PanzerFodder...


----------

